# Angel in Makkum (Holland)?



## Spinnfischer5194 (6. Januar 2009)

War schon mal jemand in Makkum Angel ?
Was gefangen?
Wenn ja wo?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## angelsüchto (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angel in Makkum (Holland)?*

ja.
ja.
Geheim.


----------



## angelsüchto (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angel in Makkum (Holland)?*

so jetzt gejt dat wieder lous|supergri freitag  geht es für 2 wochen nacch makkum:vik: vllt sieht man sich ja ma


----------



## angelsüchto (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel in Makkum (Holland)?*

ich freu mich schon sooooo!!!!


----------



## Kandaules (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angel in Makkum (Holland)?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ende März habe ich auch vor nach Makkum zu fahren.

Und zwar in den Ferienpark "Beach Ressort Makkum":

Hier die exakte Position:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=53.047...=53.04716,5.387678&spn=0.009455,0.027831&z=16

Hier die Homepage vom Ressort:
http://www.makkumbeach.nl/

War schon jemand dort und kann darüber ein wenig berichten?

Vielen Dank bereits im voraus.

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## Angler Jürgen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angel in Makkum (Holland)?*

Hallo,
ware schon ein paar mal in Makkum, habe da bis jetzt meine größten Hechte gefangen:vik: es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Hast du ein Boot? Dann würde ich an deine stelle die Häfen abfahren, auch da wo die Werften sind. Ansonsten ist der Hauptkanal zum Ijsselmeer sehr gut einfach an den Kanten vorbei schleppen. Oder im Ijsselmeer an der Fahrrinne an der Boje fest machen und einfach ein bisschen Drop shuten. Da  gibt's dicke Barsche und natürlich auch Zander

mfG Jürgen


----------

